# Warning!!! The previous performance of overclocking is failed



## axkman (May 23, 2003)

I am puzzled and somewhat alarmed by a message that has just started appearing on my PC whenever I power up. Before loading Windows, I get the following message, "Warning!!! The previous performance of overclocking is failed and the system is restored to the defaults setting" It then invites me to press F1 to continue or DEL to enter Set Up. If I press F1 the system loads satisfactorily and there is no further problem - until the next time I power up.

I have never even thought about attempting overclocking, and I suspect that this is unlikely to be a software problem as it appears before Windows (XP Home SP3) loads. I am concerned that it may be a hardware problem - if so, the experts may need more details about my system. But I would be most grateful for any information about this problem please, its causes and ways to fix it.

Many thanks


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Go to BIOS, load failsafe defaults. If that does not help, find and disable "wait for F1 on error" or such setting in BIOS..


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hoping for his sake that is all it will take. I have never heard of a message worded in that manner.


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

You receive it if you have set the FSB too high and the motherboard basically kind of semi-crashes while trying to set those settings and then it goes to stock FSB and says that.
If those steps won't help, I'd suspect the mobo is failing.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

If,as he said,he has never thought about overclocking,and getting that message anyway, it's probably time to grab the shovel and dig a hole for the mobo. RIP.


----------



## axkman (May 23, 2003)

Thanks guys - but now the problem may, in an odd way, have got worse - it's not happening. In other words, it's gone intermittent. I hate intermittent faults - if it's constant, then an adjustment might work. But intermittent suggests that the board is on the verge of losing it. So the moral of this story is VERY regular backups on my trusty external drive and keep checking the mobo performance. On that subject, is there any unique indicator that a motherboard is about to blow? This one shouldn't - it's less than 2 years old, but I guess stuff happens.


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Stuff happens, yes. What's the make and model of the board? If it's some cheap(or just otherwise bad, or badly quality checked) brand, then I wouldn't be suprised by a less than 2 year lifespan. Warranty still on?


----------



## axkman (May 23, 2003)

Thanks BG-0. Microstar International MS-7125 K8N Neo4-F with an Nvidia nForce4 chipset and Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG. No warranty now (this mobo was replaced under warranty at the beginning of 2007). My problem is that I wouldn't know a good board from an indifferent one. It was part of a bargain price package - and if you are about to tell me that you get what you pay for, I couldn't agree more. Still, silver linings and all that - I am learning a bit about the guts of a computer (and I've just finished a system backup)


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

MSI isn't too bad. I use an MSI board right now, I think it's what you pay for, yes, but it's no less than that. It lacks some OC poitential and extra features but it's a good basic board. I don't know about all their boards though. 
Now then. Two options: find a better quality board that supports all your parts and reinstall Windows(if you're using windows that is), or get that same board. 
This could be a great deal for you: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186141 if it supports your stuff. Post specs and I can check..


----------



## axkman (May 23, 2003)

Thanks, BG-0 - I appreciate your continuing support. Processor is an AMD Athlon 64 3500+, CPU clock 2211.4 MHz (11.0x201.0 MHz), Level 1 Cache 64+64 kB (data+instr.) Level 2 Cache 512 kB. Memory size is 1048048 kB (1023.48 MB), System memory 1024 MB in 2 modules, each 512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (Hyundai Electronics). Hope that's the data you were suggesting.

I've had a look at the New Egg site - I guess the Foxconn board is a substitute for the MSI board, but it seems to have some good reviews, so that might be an option.

Many thanks


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

msi make decent boards,i wouldn't run out and get a new board just yet!!! 
take look in the bios and see if you have evertyhing on auto and standard (i realise that u have most likely loaded defualts) also google the problem with your msi (model no") in the title and see if anyone else has this happen upon startup


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Okay, try to replace your MSI board with the same model, because those parts are pretty old and getting a new mobo for them is quite impossible and not worth it. 
Just FYI: 67$ for mobo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186141
RAM(double as fast as your current) can be found for about 30 $ per 2 GB
And a dual-core CPU for 57$: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103211
This would, IMO be more sensible than finding an old board for slightly outdated parts...

If you can't find any fix for this.


----------



## axkman (May 23, 2003)

Thanks for the information and support, guys. Like most of us, I'm not a fan of spending money unnecessarily, but It's useful to have the information in case the mobo does blow itself up. In the meantime, I shall check the BIOS to make sure everything is as it should be, with $ going out as an absolute last resort.

Many thanks


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

axkman said:


> Thanks guys - but now the problem may, in an odd way, have got worse - it's not happening. In other words, it's gone intermittent. I hate intermittent faults - if it's constant, then an adjustment might work. But intermittent suggests that the board is on the verge of losing it. So the moral of this story is VERY regular backups on my trusty external drive and keep checking the mobo performance. On that subject, is there any unique indicator that a motherboard is about to blow? This one shouldn't - it's less than 2 years old, but I guess stuff happens.


Open the case and give the board a very close inspection with a bright light. Look for any leaking/bulging/discolored capacitors on the board. If you find any that look like this; you have found your problem.


----------



## doomfaeryshannon (Dec 16, 2008)

BG-0 said:


> Go to BIOS, load failsafe defaults. If that does not help, find and disable "wait for F1 on error" or such setting in BIOS..


I'm having the same warning message, it started today following yet another system freeze, but I can't seem to locate fail-safe defaults in my BIOS. It would appear that I have the same mobo and bios as the OP. Is the fail-safe defaults option tucked in somewhere or called something else?

Computer problems are an on-going battle for me, as my husband refuses to admit that his 2-yr-old mobo is probable failing. So I'm exploring every option available to troubleshoot my problems, and this is a new tip I hadn't seen yet.

Thanks!


----------

